
Hard Questions: Russian Ads Delivered to Congress - SirLJ
https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2017/10/hard-questions-russian-ads-delivered-to-congress/
======
Gys
'56% [of the ads] were [shown] after the election.'

'Roughly 25% of the ads were never shown to anyone.'

So Facebook (Elliot Schrage, Vice President of Policy and Communications) now
argues their ad system is not very effective anyway ?! 'Never shown' is not
what a client wants to hear...

------
tareqak
Techmeme summary: _About 10M people saw Russian ads on Facebook, 44% of ads
were seen before Nov. 8, 50% of ads were for $3 or less; for 99% of the ads,
less than $1,000 was spent_

